# Hallo



## KLu (29 Okt. 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu hier. Zu mir gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## Tokko (29 Okt. 2008)

Du bist angekommen und das zählt.

Ich sag mal willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (29 Okt. 2008)

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## General (30 Okt. 2008)

Hallo auch von mir


----------



## Muli (31 Okt. 2008)

Und ebenso von mir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## mark lutz (1 Nov. 2008)

willkommen und viel spass hier


----------



## maierchen (1 Nov. 2008)

und viel Spaß beim Stöbern!


----------

